# Buying a Car



## GrayEdwards (Jul 8, 2014)

I've recently moved to Portugal and need to buy a car, could anyone recommend a good garage in Faro?

Many thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't recommend individual dealers in that area but will say you're usually better advised to go to a branded dealer rather than just a used car stand and if you want to get an idea of prices, then www.standvirtual.com is a good source. 

I should also say I have no commercial (or other) connection to that site.


----------



## GrayEdwards (Jul 8, 2014)

Great, thanks for your help. I'll take a look at the web site.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Porto is supposedly the cheapest area in Portugal to buy, Faro might be some sort of premium because of high volumes of expats


----------



## LooseBoots (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't seem to find an up to date topic on car buying but we live in Safara near Moira Beja province and wonder where the best place is to buy an almost new car smallish like a Vlio or Suzuki Swift


----------

